
Will This be the End of Online Advertising? - thinkingserious
http://blog.thembid.com/index.php/2007/07/24/will-this-be-the-end-of-online-advertising/
======
dfens
That sounds like a lot of hassle.

~~~
thinkingserious
I could have been. But since the process is automated, it is much less hassle
than searching through huge yellow page books.

------
jamiequint
no

